# Naughty Nina



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina came to the sitting room just now looking very guilty! Then there was the tell tale burp  and licking her chops  I say to her, "Nina, you haven't been eating someone else's food have you? Where have you been?" She looks at me with a look which was saying, _No mum, not me, let me lick you and it will all be better_. At this point, the lick gives her away... Burns chicken cat food  So I ask her to show me what happened, and she led me upstairs to Meg's bowl, which I had just filled 5 minutes before. Meg is up on the study table looking most annoyed that she didn't even get a chance to tuck in. Nina is standing looking at me, tail wagging as if to say, "isn't Meg a quick eater mum? Look she licked her bowl clean" 

Here is Nina as I type this, "please mum don't tell the ILMC people, they think I'm an angel"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Naughty and Nina - two words I never thought I'd see written together!
And actually what I think she is saying is 'Mum, you'd better fill that cat bowl up again I'm - oops I mean - MEG is hungry'


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww Lola :love-eyes: I think she just witnessed the crime by some un-named third party and came to tell you so Meg got some more food


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhh yes they can look guilty.and thy can give you that sad eye look mmmmmmmm did you do something wrong


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a beautiful photo of her.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a beautiful girl - she could never be truly naughty  Poppy soon tells me if she's still hungry (I'm still not 100% sure I give enough on the wet food). She stares intently and makes little sounds (remember 'Charlie says?') then if I ignore her she ups the ante and puts both legs on my foot or leg and tilts her head up and to the side like Bette Davies or some other drama queen  We don't have a cat but yes it's bowl would certainly be empty


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Muttley Brody said:


> What a beautiful photo of her.


Yep she's got the head on the lap thing down!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> What a beautiful girl - she could never be truly naughty  Poppy soon tells me if she's still hungry (I'm still not 100% sure I give enough on the wet food). She stares intently and makes little sounds (remember 'Charlie says?') then if I ignore her she ups the ante and puts both legs on my foot or leg and tilts her head up and to the side like Bette Davies or some other drama queen  We don't have a cat but yes it's bowl would certainly be empty


She had to wait another whole hour  tea time in 5:30!! She's lucky she got it after feasting on cat kibble. I told her I was going to give Meg her raw meal. She wasn't best pleased with that plan


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I say she is guilty of some wrong doing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina.. No I don't believe it. Look at the angel face. Not possible.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She couldn't have done it. Nina's perfect.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha Nina's trying to tell u theres a raccoon that's come in and stolen Meg's food! (My dads trick!-for years I believed that a raccoon sneaked in at night and ate out if our fridge!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina.. No I don't believe it. Look at the angel face. Not possible.


She is an angel.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheeky Nina - no meowing now!! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, let me think, food left within reach of a dog - and you DIDN'T expect her to eat it?! I don't think there is any naughtiness at all, just an optimistic mummy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Hmm, let me think, food left within reach of a dog - and you DIDN'T expect her to eat it?! I don't think there is any naughtiness at all, just an optimistic mummy!


She knows not to! It's been out for as long as Nina has been with us!! It's up high-she must have used her telescopic sprung legs. She was obviously feeling rebellious. Now she's got a taste for it, we will have to move it!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That picture is just adorable!!! ALL FORGIVEN!!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Love it! Are you sure it wasn't Lola!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes! Absolutely sure! Lola was on my lap!! Plus Nina burped and licked her chops, not to mention the look


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not buying it either, I bet Meg put her up to it to get her in trouble, cats are like that.


----------

